# laying worker / hive destined for failure...one possible fix.



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

it is a system that works, I have done it... you loose a lot of nurse bees also though. there is another thing called a laying worker eliminator... basicly a cage for your queen(you could make one) the idea is that a few days to a week or two with real queen phermones will stop the laying worker.... never tried it but it used to be the method....

I would do what you have outlined....


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Whatever other gyrations you perform to address the laying workers, only a queen will allow the colony to survive now. It sounds like the manner of queenrighting isn't really your problem as much as finding a potential queen! I've had a couple laying worker colonies that were easily united (and incorporated) by a regular newspaper combine. 

At this point take some help from whomever you can find! Your colony has zero chance of surviving currently. Brood diseases aren't likely to take down your colony from one comb; if the beek is responsible and the colony looks healthy what do you have to lose? Just find a beek whose management style is OK with you before putting his comb in your colony. I think the vast majority of beekeepers run healthy colonies and you'd be fine with borrowed brood. Maybe you'll meet a mentor. If you're really worried about the comb let the colony start a queen on it and then replace the questionable comb. It takes time (not to mention $$ for a rush mailorder) to order a queen, and as you say they may still reject her. If I had access to a beek I'd try to buy a whole nuc from the guy/gal (certainly brood if not!). If the laying workers are advanced, they may not accept a sudden queen cell or even sometimes brood (but then they might too). Combine with a queenright nuc and you'll have a good chance of a queenright colony IMO. Plus dragging colonies around and shaking bees out seems like a LOT of work .


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have a Langstroth hive, or have a friend who would let you have a frame of brood every week for 2 or 3 weeks?

Cut a chunk of brood and comb out of the Langstroth frame, and rubberband/tie it onto your TBH bar.

It may not be pretty, but it will be a functional way to give them a frame of brood every week.


----------

